# FASTBACK HATCH RATTLE FIX HOW TOO



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

HATCH RATTLE FIX

Most everyone that has a 240sx Fastback at one time or another has had a rattle in it. This rattle is easy to fix in most cases. It is just the latch isn't holding the hatch like it is supposed to do.

Step 1. Remove the trim around the latch in the back.








Step 2. loosen the 2 bolts on either side of the latch
















Step 3. Move the latch assembly down a little and tighten. and test your Hatch for tightness and rattle free. You may have to do this a few times to get it right. In this next picture you will see how far I had to move mine down. And by the looks of it was rattling for a long time. 










NOTE----Check your rubber stops first to see if they are in good to fair condition. There is one on each side of the hatch.If these are missing or broken this could be the cause of your rattle. Do not adjust your hatch if this is the case it could cause your window to break or warp your Hatch.


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

lol someones found the cure for cancer lol im going to do it rite now lol b4 i go into a psych ward


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

and.... It worked whoo hoo! and py hatch pops like new. POP!


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Cool isnt it now you dont have to hold the key turned and lift the hatch..or have someone pull it while you pull the handle inside


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*heres your next rattle question*

alright anyone who has their 240 has that heat shield rattle!!! 

Ive come down to the conclusion its the heat shield over my cat. any ideas on how to get rid of this rattle?


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Take a tig welder and figure out where its rattleing and tack weld it down..Or it may just be rocks inside


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*true*

perfect idea ill take it to my old highschool they have a welding shop there that i can use, i spent 3 years at my highschool ditching classes to weld. ill definantly take it there to weld that nasty noise down, not too add im getting a new cat before i smog my car. the cat in there is original and i have 190 thousand miles so yeah it needs to be changed.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 22, 2006)

Great fix man!! I hate how the trunk doesn't pop up and I can even visually see the hatch protrudes up a little bit. I'm going to go try this now! 

p.s. I just fixed my heat shield rattle , it was located right where the heat shield begins on the engine side, the very first bolt that holds each side together had rusted out around it and just broken directly around the bolt, I just put a metal hose clamp around it and put some rust stopper on it! BAM, just hear my beautiful exhaust now.


----------



## utdrifter (Dec 22, 2008)

hey quick question i have a 89 hatch and when i take my keys out and turn my lights off the drivers side is still on and the rear lights are still on. and the left blinker stays on , not blinkin just on.any ideas?


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Sounds like you have some relays sticking or...and a big or a bad switch. The rotary switch on the steering column is know for doing some weird things


----------

